# Modded Jon Boat



## ericzerka24 (Feb 7, 2011)

Well here is what i looked like back in July right after I purchased it from someone on craigslist for $130. Only had a couple leaks but was an easy fix.


----------



## ericzerka24 (Feb 7, 2011)

My buddies dad has a sand blaster so we took it over to his place and sanded it up real nice. After that we applied a self-etching primer to the entire thing. Here's what it looks like with the new paint! Only a 10 hour job lol.


----------



## ericzerka24 (Feb 7, 2011)

Removed part of the middle seat for rod storage space got started right away with the frame work...


----------



## ericzerka24 (Feb 7, 2011)

Because the treated board that I used for the floor was a bit pricey, I decided to make an outline with cardboard. This is what made doing the floor a peice of cake! Once I got the shape I wanted, I just traced it onto the treated board and started cutting. Heres some pics:











Now the floor in place...


----------



## ericzerka24 (Feb 7, 2011)

The switch panel:


----------



## ericzerka24 (Feb 7, 2011)

Got some marine carpet online. My fingers were pretty sore after doing the entire floor....





















Added a 12volt plug in the front and the rear.


----------



## ericzerka24 (Feb 7, 2011)




----------



## ericzerka24 (Feb 7, 2011)

Added some latches to the storage compartments...


----------



## ericzerka24 (Feb 7, 2011)

And here is where I have stopped for the winter... 

Before/After Pic:











Added a bow mount trolling motor. Had to make a little modification so that it sat high enough to clear front edge of the bow. This spring I plan on installing:
seats
stereo
fishfinder
cup holders 

*Will update once modifications begin!


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 8, 2011)

Is that a Sears boat? 

Looking good.


----------



## FishyItch (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm by no means an expert (haven't even started on my boat yet), but I've seen a lot of guys on this site say that treated wood is a big no-no. I think it has something to do with the copper in the treatment eating away at the aluminum.

I don't mean to spoil anything, but it might be worth looking into. Somebody who knows more than me will hopefully post and explain it better than I can.


----------



## skimsucka (Feb 8, 2011)

Loving your simple set up . I have a similar boat for sale on craigslist by me right now for 100$ no leaks ! I was wondering how stable is your boat the way its set up?


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 9, 2011)

Outstanding job. I love the rod locker - and the colour. However, after all that great are you planning to instal a proper boat seat?


----------



## screwballl (Feb 9, 2011)

skimsucka said:


> Loving your simple set up . I have a similar boat for sale on craigslist by me right now for 100$ no leaks ! I was wondering how stable is your boat the way its set up?




Typically the person wraps the carpet around the side of the wood, and has paint on the aluminum there so as long as it doesn't have direct contact with bare aluminum it should be fine.


and EXCELLENT MODDING!!!


----------



## ericzerka24 (Feb 9, 2011)

SilverFox said:


> Is that a Sears boat?
> 
> Looking good.



I have no clue! haha I know that it is definitely an older boat...


----------



## ericzerka24 (Feb 9, 2011)

FishyItch said:


> I'm by no means an expert (haven't even started on my boat yet), but I've seen a lot of guys on this site say that treated wood is a big no-no. I think it has something to do with the copper in the treatment eating away at the aluminum.
> 
> I don't mean to spoil anything, but it might be worth looking into. Somebody who knows more than me will hopefully post and explain it better than I can.



The plywood is the only treated board. I let it dry out completely and then sealed it with a water sealant. It is also wrapped in carpet so there is no way the chemicals used can come in contact with the aluminum. All the support boards were also sealed with the same sealant.


----------



## BaitCaster (Feb 9, 2011)

ericzerka24 said:


> FishyItch said:
> 
> 
> > I'm by no means an expert (haven't even started on my boat yet), but I've seen a lot of guys on this site say that treated wood is a big no-no. I think it has something to do with the copper in the treatment eating away at the aluminum.
> ...



Actually, you can get pitting even if the treated lumber has carpet on it. There was a thread in here a while back where a guy was getting corrosion on his boat where it was resting on the carpeted/treated bunks.


----------



## ericzerka24 (Feb 9, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> Outstanding job. I love the rod locker - and the colour. However, after all that great are you planning to instal a proper boat seat?



It's getting red/white removable bass seats. Already have them picked out just haven't had time to get started with all the ice fishing 8)


----------



## ericzerka24 (Feb 9, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> ericzerka24 said:
> 
> 
> > FishyItch said:
> ...



Well hopefully the 5 coats of water sealant will take care of that problem. When I take it out of storage I'll check it out and post results.


----------



## vanbc (Feb 10, 2011)

LOokin good ericzerka24

How did you conect the floor posts to the aluminum floor


----------



## ericzerka24 (Feb 17, 2011)

vanbc said:


> LOokin good ericzerka24
> 
> How did you conect the floor posts to the aluminum floor



Everything is fastened to the seats. The posts just rest on the floor and I used some silicone around each of them once they were all in place.


----------



## Froggy (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice job, how wide is this boat? you try it on the water yet?


----------



## ericzerka24 (Feb 25, 2011)

I couldn't tell you exactly but I think I remember it being somewhere are 3ft. We took it out on the chippewa river a few times last fall before the season ended. 
Heres a couple pics from the christening:


----------



## vanbc (Feb 25, 2011)

nice kills !!!! those are the asian carp right? Can you eat them?


----------



## Ictalurus (Feb 25, 2011)

Think they are grass carp.


----------



## Brine (Feb 25, 2011)

Look like a common and a bowfin


----------



## Trinity (Feb 25, 2011)

Yea. The middle one is a bowfin. I would not eat it if you made me. It's like the rat of the river around my parts.


----------



## ericzerka24 (Feb 27, 2011)

You know thats a good question! haha I believe they are just a common carp but then again I really have no idea. What I do know is that we have a ton of them! Trinity's right, the middle one is a bowfin, also known as a dogfish. 

I would imagine you could eat them but I wouldn't recommend it haha. I have a couple buddies that smoke suckers but I've never attempted it. I have a tough time believing that bottom feeders can taste very good.


----------



## castillobreed (Apr 26, 2011)

Dang dude, very nice job! You've inspired me to start on my Alumacraft. Thanks for posting your work!
oh yeah, was the added weight from the wood any issue with balance?


----------



## crkdltr (Apr 28, 2011)

vanbc said:


> nice kills !!!! those are the asian carp right? Can you eat them?



Two common carp and a Choupique.


----------



## ericzerka24 (May 25, 2011)

Well had the boat out a ton lately. The treated wood hasn't caused any problems! Pretty pumped about that. We ended up getting a bass tracker for fishing so this is strictly a bowfishing boat now.


----------



## ericzerka24 (May 25, 2011)

castillobreed said:


> Dang dude, very nice job! You've inspired me to start on my Alumacraft. Thanks for posting your work!
> oh yeah, was the added weight from the wood any issue with balance?



Well thanks sir! You'll have a good time doing it. Its nice seeing what you can do with a boat. Make sure and take pictures before, during, and after. The added weight actually made it more stable. It doesn't tip as fast as it did when it was much lighter.


----------

